# All for yummy Vapor.



## Petrus (11/11/15)

Good Afternoon guys/girls.

This above mentioned shop is a online shop situated in Isreal. The owner name is Alex. Have any of my fellow vapors ordered from him??? I am so scared of a scam and throw away money.

Thanks.


----------



## Eequinox (11/11/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon guys/girls.
> 
> This above mentioned shop is a online shop situated in Isreal. The owner name is Alex. Have any of my fellow vapors ordered from him??? I am so scared of a scam and throw away money.
> 
> Thanks.


why buy from there local is lekker you are spoilt for choice right on your doorstep

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (11/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> why buy from there local is lekker you are spoilt for choice right on your doorstep


@Eequinox, I know, I alway buy local, but I am looking for a Origen little 16 BF atty, no, nothing stock locally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/11/15)

Petrus said:


> @Eequinox, I know, I alway buy local, but I am looking for a Origen little 16 BF atty, no, nothing stock locally.



Dont know if allforyummyvapor is any good but heres two other places that I know are legit:

http://www.vapingcraze.com/Origen-by-Norbert-p/origen-bf-dripper-16mm.htm

http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html

Andre ordered ours from intaste.de, we'll be getting our seconds next week  (or I think they have arrived already but Andre is in Aus)


----------



## Petrus (11/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Dont know if allforyummyvapor is any good but heres two other places that I know are legit:
> 
> http://www.vapingcraze.com/Origen-by-Norbert-p/origen-bf-dripper-16mm.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will order from intaste. I am concerned of customs vs. Isreal, you know all this political crap. Thanks


----------



## Christos (11/11/15)

Petrus said:


> Thanks. Will order from intaste. I am concerned of customs vs. Isreal, you know all this political crap. Thanks


@Petrus where are you based? 
What's the total cost? 
Have you ordered yet? 
Perhaps we can split the shipping. 
I'm thinking of getting one as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/15)

So the choice is Israel or Germany..... Am I the only one finding this ironic?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (11/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So the choice is Israel or Germany..... Am I the only one finding this ironic?



I'd go for the German one, they have history in the _"gas_" field and I'd assume their atomisers would be trouble free.


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

The Origen Little 16 BF is my top atty at the moment @Petrus.

Great service from Intaste. Shipping is not too bad around 20 Euros and fast via Fedex - Fedex does, however, charge you extra for the clearing and for customs. Works out at around R1600 per atty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

